# Vinyl siding over concrete block



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

is the building heated or not?
How close to the ground will the vinyl go?


----------



## workshopaholic (Feb 14, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> is the building heated or not?


Not heated, but the interior already has a drywall with foam underneath. The building stays quite cool/warm already, so more foam just for insulation's sake wouldn't be needed, I think.



> How close to the ground will the vinyl go?


Maybe 2-3 inches? I was going to leave a gap for trimming with a weedeater. I could see leaving as much as four inches and still look good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Own my own house I used strips of Advantec 3/4 subflooring, reason being is I had it on hard, it's not that expencive, far more water resestant then plywood or OSB.
I used 8" wide strips at the bottom, 6" wide in the corners, around windows and doors and the top, and 3" wide for the field. You need to do all the outside pieces and around the doors and windows first, then the field.
It also would be best to cover all your expost wood on the soffits with vinyl soffit and cover the fashias with coil stock before any siding goes on.
My slab was pored way to low so I used strips of coil stock bent 90 deg. along the bottom edge to help keeping water off the bottom edge, then I used 1 X 6 vinyl lumber along the bottom. That way the weed wacker will not hit the siding. It's best to run the vinyl lumber all the way to the outside corners so the vinyl corner sit on top of the 1 X 6 vinyl lumber.
On top Of that I put Z moulding, then J moulding. 
Depending on how your windows and doors are trimmed now you may have to build out all the trim, and cover with PVC coil stock before siding.
I installed 3/4 foam to the walls between the strips but for a garage if you spaced the stips every 16" you should be able to get away without it.
We tryed using a ram set but my block was so poopy we had to use Tap Cons instead.
We used 1-1/4 roofing nails to hang the siding and they worked fine, Siding is hung not attached tight to the wall.
As soon as we finished people started stopping by that I had never met before and saying how much better it looked.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've watched guys furring out clay tile block buildings with 1x material and xps. It makes sense to me.

I think I am in a high wind area. At least it seems that way to me whenever I'm installing siding or fascia or soffit. I always nail vinyl every 8" when it's on osb. This would add some more strapping.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You would attach furring strips to the block wall with sleeve anchors or tap cons then apply the vinyle siding.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd strap the wall with 3/4" "treated" plywood with 3/4" foam in between the strapping. 

Use "ring shank" roofing nails for the siding.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I firred out with treated 2x4 because any wood in direct contact with masonry should be treated.

Covered with OSB, #30 felt paper, then vinyl siding and PVC trim.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Finished


----------



## antlerdancer (Oct 6, 2009)

*vinyl to block*

I did this to a 4 stall garage about 8 years ago. All I did was use a 3/16 x 1 1/4 tapcon where a nail would be. Be sure to hit the joints,not block. Pre-drill holes and do not screw tight to wall. Have had No problems with waves or moisture.:thumbup:


----------

